# Employment > Freelance Listings >  Freelance Crate Shop Technicians-Multiple locations- NY/LIC,MD/DC.

## crozierfinearts

We are hiring 8+ openings across multiple locations.-NYC/MD/DC/FL-Full time and Part Time/Freelance Roles available.


Crozier is part of the Adjacent Businesses segment of Iron Mountain Incorporated (NYSE: IRM), the global leader in data storage and information management services. The infrastructure of Iron Mountain uniquely positions Crozier to handle diverse and non-traditional collections. Restoration, digitization, media migration, and bespoke archival solutions are just some of the many distinct services Croziers affiliation with Iron Mountain affords.
WHO WE ARE


Crozier is at the forefront of the art logistics industry and an advocate for international standards. With a strategic network that encompasses over 1.3 million square feet of dedicated storage space across North America and Europe, Crozier is singularly equipped to protect specialized collections all around the world.


POSITION SUMMARY

The essential functions of a Freelance Crate Technician is to work in the crate shop and be a part of the production team that specializes in producing a series of containers and packing solutions used in the transportation or storage of fine art, antique furniture, and decorative arts. 


JOB RESPONSIBILITIES
Reads and processes crate designs to given specificationsParticipates in training in the areas of shop safety and productionSafely operates power tools and related equipment to manufacture individually designed wood crates for the handling, packing, and shipping of fine art, antiques and artifacts.Safely operates a sprayer for water-based adhesives, paints, and lacquerPrepares insulation, cushioning foams and inner packing materials according to a variety of design specificationsPerforms shop maintenance, safety inspections, and other incidental and related duties as required and assigned

DESIRED SKILLS & ATTRIBUTES
A minimum of three (3) years of previous crate shop and/or production carpentry experience required.Must be able to read production design paperwork.Knowledge of general shop safety and the following power tools and their recommended safety requirements:  table saw, radial arm saw, panel saw, belt and orbital sanders, pneumatic staplers and nailers, biscuit joiners, band saws, power drills and an assortment of other hand tools.Excellent precision and attention to detail, an understanding of archival materials, museum specifications for the crating and packing of museum objects considered a plusAbility to speak effectively to clients and coworkersStrong attention to detail, discretion, and follow-throughMust be a team player, with the ability to lead and effectively communicate instructionsMust be self-motivated and able to work well under pressure

Interested ? Go ahead and apply using the below mentioned links.

For FL location:
https://ironmountain.jobs/davie-fl/crate-techniciancarpenter/DA76C47D860F469AB2A0BD857A6C3576/job/

For NY/LIC Location:
https://ironmountain.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/iron-mountain-jobs/job/US--NY--Long-Island-City--33-20-48th-Avenue---1st-Floor/Freelance-Crate-Technician_J0027127

For MD/DC Location:
https://ironmountain.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/iron-mountain-jobs/job/US--MD--Landover--8712-Jericho-City-Drive/Crate-Technician-Carpenter_J0032022

Foe immediate consideration -send me a copy of your resume on naina.bafna.contr@ironmountain.com


Looking forward to hear from you .

Thanks
Naina Bafna
Talent Acquisition

----------

